# voc.



## Tchoubi

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir ce que signifie l'abréviation "voc." dans une adresse.
Exemple : "_Localita_' Belvedere - _Voc_. San Rocchiano".

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ??


----------



## alfaalfa

Mai visto! Hai un link?


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
è l'abbreviazione di vocabolo (San Rocchino e non San Rocchiano).
Vedi qui il dizionario Treccani:
*2.* ant. 

*a.* Il nome proprio (o toponimo) di una località o in genere di un ente geografico:_perché nascose Questi il vocabol di quella riviera_ [il fiume Arno] _...?_ (Dante); è ancora usato, raramente, per introdurre la denominazione di una località di campagna scarsa o priva di abitazioni: _un podere in vocabolo Il Vento_; _una boscaglia presso il fiume in v. Buon Riposo_. 

*b.* Più specificamente, nome dato talvolta alla minima unità toponomastica (più piccola cioè della frazione): _Vocabolo Olmo_, in prov. di Perugia; _Vocabolo Marmore_, in prov. di Terni. Cfr. _nomignolo_. ◆ Dim. e spreg., poco com.,*vocabolùccio*; accr. *vocabolóne*; pegg. *vocabolàccio*, vocabolo brutto, da non usare: _non arricciare il naso_,_ poeta mio_,_ sentendo questi vocabolacci che i vostri dizionari forse non registrano_ (Capuana).


----------



## alfaalfa

Wow, Ragio. Grazie. Non l'avevo mai sentita e me la rivendo subito.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao a tutti.
Se ne era parlato in Solo Italiano e in English/Italian: 



*“Vocabolo” in Umbria*
*vocabolo*


----------



## Tchoubi

Grazie a tutti, soprattutto a Ragio


----------

